# 6-8-10 Galveston W. Bay - Bull Sharks



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

My son (12 year old) caught these two bull sharks on the north shore of w. Galveston bay today - in 2' of water on a grass flat! First one was around 6:00 pm and maybe 50#, and second around 9:00 pm and around 75#. I hooked one that was pushing 200# in the same place last year, but I got spooled real quick. Anyway, just so you know, the next time you wade fish Galveston west bay it ain't just stingrays you need to watch out for!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

So awesome! I was hoping you had pics! My coolest bay shark story was when my friend and I passed out on the shore and woke up around 5 am with my line really slack. Tried to reel it in and the line was wrapped around a channel marker. We took the kayak out around the channel marker to get it
off and the shark jumped a few feet from us. Definitely a rush.


----------



## ApetRock (Aug 19, 2009)

Were you fishing for sharks or something else? What did you catch em on?


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

nice pics...

i have a buddy that caught a 6 foot bull shark a few weeks ago in a 2 ft. grass flat in Rockport. water was calm, they never saw it before they caught it.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah we were fishing for them. Catching nice slot reds on the 10# spinning tackle and bull sharks on the 6/0's with 50# - all on the same flat. Live finger mullet on the reds and live 12" mullet on the sharks.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

**** that boy got big. Hardly even recognize him. I see he has outgrown the "run for the hills" maneuver he executed on those big gar all those years ago. Tell him I said good job.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Reminds me of the stories of people wade fishing with a stringer of fish in the water next to them that gets shredded by a Bull. That would be insane!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

nice report!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

great pics, looks like your son had a ball at it!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

glad I'm not wading


----------

